# PC mit Timer Runterfahren???



## RealDragon (13. August 2003)

Hallo Leute !!!

Ich suche einen Timer um meinen PC runterfahren zu lassen ... sollte in etwa so sein wie bei einen TV. Hab selber schon versucht was zu finden aber ohne erfolg .... hoffe mir kan wieder mal geholfen werden.

MfG und schonmal Danke RealDragon


----------



## Scorp (13. August 2003)

Kuggst du  !!!

Hier dürfte was für dich sein: Klick misch!


----------



## RealDragon (13. August 2003)

Hey danke das ging ja flott ... geGoogelt hab ich aber wohl unter den falschen Begriffen ... 
Also nochmal thanks 



edit: das t.h.x. wurde zensiert .. weswegen auch immer *grummel*


----------



## Scorp (13. August 2003)

Hab noch was gefunden:
Da hat wohl jemand nicht richtig gesucht 

Tutorial!


----------



## RealDragon (15. August 2003)

Hi Scorp!

Also bei dem Tut mit der .exe weiß ich nicht ob man das wieder ausschalten könnte und die .exe müßte ich ja jedesmal ändern wenn ich eine andere Zeit haben will da gefällt mir das erste schon viel besser was ich auch bereits zuhause habe und das funktioniert sehr gut.

Kann mann nach Datum und Zeit und dann Countdowm ... das passt schon ... kann ich nur empfehlen wenn jemand sowas sucht!

Danke für deine Mühen Scorp!!!


----------

